# Coyote caliber...



## Mr. Bildo (May 17, 2001)

I went on a coyote track last year and am itching to bag one, but I'm not exactly sure what the regulations are. From what I've read, you need to obtain a fur harvest liscence. Is that true? But my main question is: do general MI varmit (i.e. hare) caliber limits apply to coyotes as well? What about shotguns?

Thanks for any help...

-Bill


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

You can also hunt coyote on a small game license.


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

12 guage slugs are excellent medicine for coyotes, if that is what you prefer. I got one the last day of shotgun deer season at a little over 80 yards. My deer season instantly went from dismal to a pleasing experience.  You can hunt them on either license. If you own a working farm, you do not need a license at all to hunt them, the same as any other small game species.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you own and *live* on a farm you do not need a license while hunting on that property. You can use a fur harvester or small game license for coyote for hunting. Trapping coyote you must have furharvester. Nonresidents must have a furharvester, small game is only good for residents hunting coyotes. During the day you may use any caliber firearm you choose, even in the south zone. If you are hunting during the period of Nov 10 - 30 you can not use a centerfire rifle in the shotgun only area. If you are hunting coyote at night you must use a rimfire or shotgun without slugs, buckshot or cutshell. During the period August 15 thru April 30 during daylight hours you must wear hunter orange. Coyote season is July 15 thru April 15. It is closed in the UP during firearm deer season. You may take coyote anytime that they are doing or about to do damage.


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the clarification Boehr! Such things are better left to the experts. Lord knows I don't wat to get anyone in trouble. I should have just kept silent. Personally, I don't know why anyone that hunts much at all wouldn't just buy a small game license anyway, even if they did meet all the criteria.


----------



## Mr. Bildo (May 17, 2001)

Thanks for all the info guys! Anyone know any sites that have additional info on coyote hunting in Michigan?

Thanks again,

-Bill


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I always wondered what "doing or about to do damage" meant. Does that mean one in your yard about to raid your garbage can? I suppose one in your yard at all is about to do damage isn't it?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I wouldn't go as far to say if one is just in your yard it's about to to damage but if it's sniffing around you garbage then I would say yes. I don't see too many coyotes sniffing garbage though, raccoons yes.


----------

